

A new use for the scroll bar - matthaeus
http://thingsfromthefuture.com/wunderbar/

======
Splines
FYI, this thing needs to talk to twitter, so if you have disconnect.me or
something similar installed, you need to allow it to communicate with twitter
before you see anything.

Otherwise you get a nice off-white box in the middle of the screen, and not
much else.

~~~
matthaeus
Yes it grabs trending tweets from the Twitter Search API as content for the
demo. If that fails for some reason, then nothing happens (obviously something
that I'll need to fix next).

------
thristian
For those as confused as I was, it turns out you have to grab the scroll bar
and move it until one of the (initially invisible) bookmarks is highlighted on
the right.

(Firefox 7, Linux)

~~~
irrumator
What scroll bar? (Chromium 12, Linux)

~~~
artursapek
THE scroll bar

~~~
dekz
What scrollbar? (Chromium 12, OSX Lion)

~~~
matthaeus
Yeah this is no good for Lion users (assuming that Lion hides ALL scrollbars
automatically, right?)

~~~
dekz
It seems even turning the option to 'Show Always' still doesn't show them.
<http://d.pr/jMYZ>

------
zemaj
UI would be a bit friendlier if; 1) The changes were more responsive. The
delay is too long when scrolling and hovering over an element - should be
around 100ms or so. If it takes time to load the content, show some visual
signal (loading... or similar) that state has changed. 2) You could mouse over
and click on each of the items.

------
plainOldText
I didn't know what to except when I clicked on this post. But as soon as I
landed on the page I started scrolling up&down, left&right; eventually "the
thing" showed itself to me. The concept is neat; i must say.

------
jesseendahl
This doesn't appear to work in Google Chrome in OS X Lion at all (version
13.0.782.112), although it does work in Safari.

~~~
erydo
I'm using the same setup (OS X Lion, same build of Chrome), and it works for
me.

------
artursapek
Great idea and well made, but it frustrated me that I couldn't do anything
with the tweets.

~~~
geuis
I don't think its meant to use the tweets for anything other than content for
the demo.

------
bunchesofdonald
Neat idea for an interface, but as others have pointed out the demo needs some
work.

------
highriseo
It seems that the API that this is using has been rate limited.

------
matthaeus
(seems to be working in Chrome and FF)

------
rkwz
What is this I don't even

------
geuis
Interesting concept! It would be really useful with this design to be able to
click on a label and have the page jump to that section. Simple #hash and
anchor should do it.

------
drivebyacct2
Chrome, Linux: 14.0.835.35 dev. I don't see any scrollbar. Scrolling with the
mouse does nothing.

Got it working in Firefox, or at least I think I did. This is kinda awful, and
I do mean that with respect. I'd much rather mouse over the labels on the
right and have the message pop up instantly. The delay and amount I have to
scroll makes this awkward. I thought it was broken still until I gave up and
the message popped in.

